# Outdoor writer / author NEEDS YOUR HELP



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

A couple of companies and I have gotten together to put together to put together an extensiv e deer hunters survey - which will hopefully help us all better understand deer hunters, what they know about deer, and where, why and how they hunt.

If you fill out the complete survey I will send you a FREE booklet on hunting Trophy Bucks. Just include your e-mail address in the first comment box of the survey, and in the "Other Comments" box of the last question of the survey.

Thanks in advance, and God bless,

T.R. Michels

Here is the link to the survey: http://www.esurveyspro.com/Survey.aspx? ... 0de50b4cf6


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Negativity adds nothing to any talk forum ...

May God bless you and yours,

T.R.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I took your test. I think its geared to much for horns. People need to start shooting meat, not horns. But overall decent test.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

It was geared toward understanding hunters, and most of them are geared toward thinking that they should hunt for bucks, and try for large racked bucks, due to the emphasis put on scores - which was partially initiated by Hugh Price - who held the first Deer Classic ever - in Minnesota.

But, if you take a look at the questions on deer management - your will see that there is an option for "balancing the herd - in relation to the carrying capacity of the land" - which is what I have prommoted for years through my "Responsible Deer Management" articles - which have appeared in "Dakota Outdoors" and the MN Deer Hunters Assoc. "Whitetales" magazine.

S0 - you raise an excellent point - one I"ve long agreed with.

And - thanks for your input - I hoep; you put that in the comments box at the end of the survey - you could make a difference - and I'll certainly add it to my list of "articles" to do - as a result of this survey.

God bless and good deer management,

T.R.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Why are you trying to better understand deer hunters? Are you writing a book or magazine author?

If you are writing a book, what do you have to offer that has not already been published?

I am just trying to figure out the whole reason for this survey.

Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

See I am not a person that goes out and hunts bucks. If I see one that I want to shoot, I will, but other then that I go for does, since they are the ones that control the heard. But I understand that most hunters are geared towards big bucks, and spend hours out in the field. I however do not, I walk out back and pick a deer.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Ande8183 said:


> Why are you trying to better understand deer hunters? Are you writing a book or magazine author?
> 
> *Answer YES*
> 
> ...


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

We told you we would post some responses - we don't want to post them all yet - because we want to let the survery run without giving too much away, but we said we would to it - so here you go.

After over 300 responses to the Deer Hunter Survey - here are the answers to some of the questions.

1. Do you think you have a good understanding of daily and seasonal deer behavior? 
% of Respondents

Yes 80.94% 
No 12.32% 42 
Other 6.74% 23

2. Do you think you need a good understanding of deer biology and behavior to hunt deer? 
% of Respondents

Yes 68.64% 
No 23.67% 
Other 7.69%

Conclusions:

While the vast majority of hunters have a fairly good understanding of "deer behavior" (how deer react to meteorological/weather conditions; with 1 notable exception - "cloud cover"); very few of them have a good understanding of "deer biology" (how long a doe is in estrus, how long the entire breeding season lasts - from when the first doe gets bred until the last doe gets bred, what peak breeding "actually means", when peak breeding occurs).

The answers appear to primarily reflect the hunter's understanding of "deer behavior"; but not their understanding of "deer biology". Understanding how long a doe is in estrus, how long the breeding season is and when peak breeding occurs - can help hunters choose the best weeks to hunt deer, and which tactics and techniques to use during each phase of the deer rut.

Your comments???


----------

